# mi porta ancora mezza minerale?



## sergigoyen

Tengo dudas sobre el uso y traducción al español de "ancora" en frases como esta o como "desidera ancora qualcos' altro?"

A mi se me ocurre algo así como :

"Me trae además media botella de agua mineral" o "Me trae tambien etc."

Pero en la pregunta, que haría un camarero por ejemplo, ¿no se trata simplemente de un simple refuerzo expresivo? es decir, ¿realmente se traduciría en el español?

¿Alguien me puede echar un cable?


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

"desidera ancora qualcos' altro?"
desea alguna cosa mas? enfatico

"desidera ancora qualcos' altro?"
desea aun alguna cosa mas?

El ejemplo sirve para ver que siempre da enfasis
La traduccion literal seria:
Desea todavia algo mas? Y esta expresion vendria a decir si todavia quiere tomar algo, en el sentido del tiempo, pues ha pasodo mucho tiempo o en el de comer, pues ha comido bastante y quizas no lo quiera, por ejemplo.
Espera otros comentarios.
Ciao, ricorda che ancora a volte in spagnolo non si traduce


----------



## femmejolie

desidera qualcos' altro?"
desea algo más? No enfático. (es la pregunta más normal que te hará un camarero)

"desidera ancora qualcos' altro?"
desea aún/todavía algo más? Enfático,rafforzativo.

Ancora :a)todavía/aún (anche rafforzativo)
b)de nuevo,otra vez,una vez más.


----------



## irene.acler

Perdonad, pero qué significa "echar un cable"?


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Perdonad, pero qué significa "echar un cable"?



"Echar un cable" significa "ayudar". Letteralmente, si riferisce a l'azzione di gettare un cable a qualcuno che si annega nell'acqua per salvarlo.


----------



## irene.acler

Cecilio said:


> "Echar un cable" significa "ayudar". Letteralmente, si riferisce all'azione di gettare un cable
> (corda penso volevi dire?) a qualcuno che si annega nell'acqua per salvarlo.



Muchas gracias Cecilio!


----------



## sabrinita85

JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ said:


> "desidera ancora qualcos' altro?"
> 
> 
> "desidera ancora qualcos' altro?"


Secondo me, non sono proprio corrette queste forme.
Perché si dovrebbe dire:

*- Desidera ancora qualcosa?
- Desidera qualcos'altro?*


----------



## Cecilio

Sì, la parola più naturale sarebbe "cuerda", o "maroma" (per barche), ma ho visto che "cable" si usa anche in questo senso. Io conoscevo l'espressione, ma no questo significato di "cable".


----------



## irene.acler

Cecilio said:


> Sì, la parola più naturale sarebbe "cuerda", o "maroma" (per barche), ma ho visto che "cable" si usa anche in questo senso. Io conoscevo l'espressione, ma no questo significato di "cable".



Ah vale..nunca había oído la palabra "maroma"..hoy he aprendido mucho eh!


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Ah vale..nunca había oído la palabra "maroma"..hoy he aprendido mucho eh!



Sì, una "maroma" è una corda grande che si usa nelle barche. È anche una parola che suona divertente, c'è un paio di espressioni scherzanti che l'includono.


----------



## irene.acler

Cecilio said:


> Sì, una "maroma" è una corda grande (grossa) che si usa nelle barche. È anche una parola che suona divertente, ci sono un paio di espressioni scherzose che l'includono.



 Ah sí? Pues cuéntamelas!!


----------



## Cecilio

Ce n'è una che è un po troppo volgare... Si riferisce al potere di attrazione delle donne sugli uomini...


----------



## irene.acler

Cecilio said:


> Ce n'è una che è un po' troppo volgare... Si riferisce al potere di attrazione delle donne sugli uomini...



Ah vale, entonces nada!!


----------



## femmejolie

irene.acler said:


> Ah vale, entonces nada!!


echar un cable significa literalmente en italiano gettare un cavo, pero se traduce como dare una mano.
Otra expresión parecida es:Echar un capote (sí ,el de torero).
Literalmente,gettare una cappa .Coloquialmente significa terciar en una conversación o disputa para desviar su curso o evitar un conflicto entre 2 o más personas.

Maroma es una cuerda gruesa de cáñamo(fune)y,coloquialmente,"maromo o maroma" es un "tío" o una "tía" o también el "novio" o la "novia" :"Ha venido tu maroma,tu chica ,tu piba"(ragazza).
"Vaya maromas" (qué chicas,qué tías),pero ya no se usa mucho:Se dice más "tía","piba" o "pibón"(cuando es muy guapa)
Saluti!


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias femmejolie! Muy interesante todo esto!!


----------



## sergigoyen

Bueno, muchas gracias por vuestras intervenciones, lo que más me ha gustado de todo es que os halláis interesado por esa expresión que puse al final, y que, os lo aseguro, no fue intencionada.

Como muy bien habéis dicho significa "ayudar". Y tiene que ver, si no me equivoco, con el lenguaje del mar. Sobre todo en el sentido de lanzar una maroma o cable para atar una embarcación y luego, además, lanzar una cuerda para alguien que se haya caido al agua.

En cuanto a lo de "maromo" / "maroma". Actualmente todavía se usa bastante en el lenguje coloquial, sobre todo el uso de "maromo" para referirse al "hombre", "marido", "novio" que sale con una mujer o está casado con ella. _Míralo, ese es el maromo de Julieta; Joer, menudo maromo le ha tocado a Julieta. _O sea, con un sentido algo peyorativo.

De todos modos, ya os digo, muchas gracias por vuestras aportaciones sobre el uso de "ancora" me han ayudado mucho.

Salud.


----------



## sergigoyen

Por favor, perdonad este error, no es _que os *halláis interesado. _Se escribe: _que os hayáis ineteresado_.


----------

